

Why thinking of nothing can be so tiring - mahipal
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/09/100920172736.htm

======
greenlblue
The title is misleading. It's not thinking of nothing that is tiring but
getting to that state by stopping thoughts already in progress. If their
models are accurate this is pretty good evidence for why meditation
practitioners let thoughts pass without actively diverting or stopping them.

